# Bald Ollie



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

The groomer did what she could but he really needed to be cut WAY down. I don't like it at all, but (thanks NC's mom, for the advice) I'm being very positive around him so he won't think he's ugly. Man, I'm almost feeling depressed about this!! Anyway, here is a pic of him--he is exhausted after his ordeal so I just let him lay there. Poor bub....
[attachment=24042:attachment]

OK, this pic his demeanor looks a little less pathetic, lol. I think he looks SO goofy, though!! One of my girls says he looks like an alien, my husband says he looks ridiculous. But they still are loving up on him, so that's good. 
[attachment=24058:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

don't worry , he doesn't think he is ugly, he is loving it. doesn't he feel soft and cuddly? I love it when I shave Sparkey. he gets so little. and it just takes 2 weeks for his hair to grow







the first day or two he might feel naked but he will get used to it real quick. he is cute, I wish I could hug him


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Ollie couldn't possibly be ugly if he tried!









I'm sure he feels much cooler in this hot weather. I just trimmed Lady last week and used a 5F blade which is 5/8". She looks so bald to me, but she is comfortable. And she still thinks she's the cutest thing around!

Give it two weeks and you will love it, I promise. Maltese hair grows like grass!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Aww, don't be depressed. I did the same thing to Bella two weeks ago. Her hair has never been so short but she's been fighting me over grooming so I cut it all off to give us both a break. I was upset for several days because she was looking pretty rough. That was two weeks ago and now I think she's cuter than ever and she feels so soft and cuddly.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't worry the same thing happened to Dusty one time! It will grow back in no time! I promise!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar gets that cut every summer. I wish I could get a haircut and look like I lost 20 pounds Dont worry It will really be cute in a few weeks.

Cathy


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

You'd better tell Ollie he's BEAUTIFUL...'cause he is!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I felt the same way about Coco when I had her cut totally down, but 3 months later, she looked great. Her hair is much easier now, too. You'll be very happy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He looks very comfy, for sure! Were his legs matted up? If they weren't, next time tell them not to shave the legs. I cut down Lucy's legs when I first shaved her and OMG. She had chicken legs and I would cringe when I looked at her. But as everyone said, in a few weeks, you'll love it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I really think in a couple weeks it'll be totally perfect. Honestly, it doesn't look that bad at all. I like that they could keep his face sort of long-ish.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

He looks great.







I bet he's fun to touch right now - it's a completely different feeling when they're clipped. You will be amazed at how quickly the fur grows. 

I don't let Haiku's fur get really long because she doesn't like being brushed and I think she likes the "lighter" feeling after being clipped (especially in the summer).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I know what you mean.....I get upset when my groomer cuts them too short too. But it will only take a few weeks and you'll be really liking how he looks. ....promise.


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Aww, Ollie looks exhausted from his morning at the groomers. I know it's a shock to see all of his hair gone but it really does grow back quickly. And I'm sure that he just loves how cool he feels. Even with short hair he is a real cutie! ................................Pat


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> The groomer did what she could but he really needed to be cut WAY down. I don't like it at all, but (thanks NC's mom, for the advice) I'm being very positive around him so he won't think he's ugly. Man, I'm almost feeling depressed about this!! Anyway, here is a pic of him--he is exhausted after his ordeal so I just let him lay there. Poor bub....
> [attachment=24042:attachment][/B]


Ollie is adorable and loveable no matter what. I think he is as cute as can be. For the hot summer months it probably feels good to him. Its just kind of like a fresh start. Hope you feel better about it soon.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Ollie's beautiful. Hair does grow back, but think of all the easy grooms and baths in the immediate future. My daughter in law keeps Brutus cut really short during the summer months, and while I just have Sammie trimmed, both styles are great. As someone above said, he couldn't be ugly if he tried. I, for one, have never seen an ugly Maltese regardless of hair style. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww Ollie isn't ugly at all, he is adorable







It won't take long for his hair to grow and just think it will be tangle free and he will be much happier with the shorter grooming sessions too


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

He looks really cute. It's a shock right now but you will get used to it. And believe me, it will grow back quickly. I find the shorter the hair, the quicker it grows. I'm sure it's an illusion, but it seems I want pompom's hair to stay short, I always have to cut it. I feel like shaving him like Ollie, at least it would be all the same length, he looks so choppy to me! Enjoy the warm little body...!

Diane and Pompom


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

OOooh, he must be SOOO soft right now!!!







I love the peach-fuzz feeling of freshly-cut puppy hair!









Ollie probably loves his new 'do especially with this summer heat! It must be a shock seeing him so bald, but he's still a cutie pie, and it will definitely grow in before you know it!







We laughed at Sprout's chicken-legs and teeny body when we cut his hair super-short, but actually, before long, it started to look cute!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ollie will ALWAYS be adorable - but having said that I'm just not into the shaved look ( I'm from Australia and it reminds me of sheep shearing -lol ), chin up their hair grows FAST !!! Sarah


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Ollie must be very soft now!! He looks adorable.







I know how you feel though because when I first cut Tango's hair when he was 1 year old...I was so shocked and was about to cry! You will get used to it AND the best part is that it requires ZERO grooming!!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Max has been down that road several time







Don't worry - every time you wash him it feels like his hair is growing - like Faye said - in two weeks he'll have fluffy hair that you can actually run you fingers through.

Poor Ollie - adolecence is not fun at all.

I know when Max comes home from the groomer and my daughters just begin to look at him in an "eww" kind of way - he gets all embarrassed and wimpy.

But when he comes home with an amazing cut - he's all confident and show-offy with a bounce in his walk and a big smile on his face.

Give Ollie more hugs and attention and whisper in his ear how awesome and handsome he looks ....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> The groomer did what she could but he really needed to be cut WAY down. I don't like it at all, but (thanks NC's mom, for the advice) I'm being very positive around him so he won't think he's ugly. Man, I'm almost feeling depressed about this!! Anyway, here is a pic of him--he is exhausted after his ordeal so I just let him lay there. Poor bub....
> [attachment=24042:attachment][/B]


<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Oh I'm sorry to laugh but I'm not sure if that body language is exhaustion or humiliation!







I can certainly understand being shocked and depressed because I'm not a big fan of the short doos. But it is only hair and it will grow back! And just think how nicely all those new clothes you are going to be buying will fit! LOL </span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-I can understand why you'd feel bummed-but he's just fine and I bet he feels nice and cool!







He's still as sweet as can be!







It will amaze you how fast the hair will grow back!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He's adorable Pam, don't worry it will grow faster than you think..
ANDREA


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i think it looks great, we get close shaves at least twice a year, i think they love it that short


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWWWW DONT WORRY!! HE LOOKS SOOOOO ADORABLE!!!! And it's true that their hair grows back in like 2 weeks. When I had Luci's hair cut I was a little shocked that it was so short (it was scissor cut about 1 1/2 inches) and now it grew over an inch already! Ollie is an adorable little boy!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

That's the cut that I give Sir N and Little C every summer. I never like it at first on Little C because then I can see how thin she is, but Sir N? Love it. I think Ollie looks great! You're going to love how easy and fast it is to bathe him and take care of his hair.


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awwwm Ollie still looks adorable to me


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, Ollie still looks adorable!! And I am sure he feels much better too!!


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Of course I think Ollie still looks very cute!! As others have said you will be pleasantly surprised by how fast it grows and plus with our 95+ degree weather today I'm sure he was loving it!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I still thought he looked cute in the first pic but look at that face in the second one. I just want to give Ollie a big smooch!











> The groomer did what she could but he really needed to be cut WAY down. I don't like it at all, but (thanks NC's mom, for the advice) I'm being very positive around him so he won't think he's ugly. Man, I'm almost feeling depressed about this!! Anyway, here is a pic of him--he is exhausted after his ordeal so I just let him lay there. Poor bub....
> [attachment=24042:attachment]
> 
> OK, this pic his demeanor looks a little less pathetic, lol. I think he looks SO goofy, though!! One of my girls says he looks like an alien, my husband says he looks ridiculous. But they still are loving up on him, so that's good.
> [attachment=24058:attachment][/B]


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

ok, poor Ollie.....Bless his heart I just had to laugh a little cause it reminded me of Molly when we cut her down. (my husband said" you didn't post her picutures, huh?") My husband and my kids hated it, they said she looked like a rat. It is starting to grow back in. Don't worry it doesn't take to long to grow. I thought it was a good time to buy some new clothes for her







He is still adorable!!!!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Ollie has such an adorable face, he can get away with any cut and still look great.......just like a "fresh cut" on a human, give it a couple of weeks and I'm sure you'll be glad you did it


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I think he looks adorable. I love his little face.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, he really did get shaved. Ollie







still has his cute sweet face & fluffy tail though, the rest will grow back out really fast. He's still a cutiepie.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...Ollie's face is just adorable!!!


----------

